# My current photography related giveaway on facebook



## thierry (Jul 12, 2011)

Just looking out for my fellow TPF members.. Feel free to enter, I will ship it to the lower 48.. thanks!


Thierry Lyles Photography | Facebook


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 12, 2011)

why not? I'll take it!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 12, 2011)

This is a scheme to get people to like your page? That's it?

Who would have thought "fans" were such a commodity?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 12, 2011)

Come on bitter.. be my fan.  I'll send you a twinky!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 12, 2011)

Ewww.


----------

